# lixus test 400?



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

just got hold of some of this a few of the lads in the gym have tried it and say its good stuff just wondering if anyone here has tried it and how do they rate it!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its fine mate.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this the stuff mate


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

i have just started the lixus tren test.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

It is good stuff mate. I have been using the Test 300 with good results


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Josh said:


> Is this the stuff mate


 thats the stuff mate


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Whats the ester blend in that mate?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cyp

Enan

Prop


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone had bad pip from this stuff?

also think my source may have got confused as he has told me ots 200mg ent 200mg cyp?


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mattchew100 said:


> anyone had bad pip from this stuff?
> 
> *also think my source may have got confused as he has told me ots 200mg ent 200mg cyp*?


i saw that aswell .. lixus could have 2 test 400, i dunno

the 1 i have is 100mg prop 150 e and 150 c


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Think the one with prop is an older batch.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lixus do a 300 and 400 test blend, unsure of contents. Quick web search will tell you


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i also think older ones are test prop ent and cyp, think new ones are just cyp and enth


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just found this, on a dodgy online shop

Test-400;

Testosterone Cyionate 150 mg

Testosterone Enanthate 150 mg

Testosterone Propionate 100 mg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

there test t blend is test cyp ent and prop

there test 400 should be test enth and cyp or so my source tells me lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lixus is very good stuff, i rate it very highly:thumb:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

edit: my source has told me that the test 400 is cyp enth and prop, his supplier sent him a wrongly wrote descripton


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I did some of this test 400 on sat my butt is still sore 2day hope this is good stuff


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive just aquired some Lixus T400, apparntly the PIP is quite bad with this gear, shame because I was hoping to use my delts this time..


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

raf3070 said:


> Ive just aquired some Lixus T400, apparntly the PIP is quite bad with this gear, shame because I was hoping to use my delts this time..


Im no expert but probably not worth while spot injecting !?? Let us know though how you get on !! Heard good things about Likus stuff !! :thumb: UG's seem to be getting pro !


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

Arent Lixus Labs used to be called Black Widow???


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dota said:


> Arent Lixus Labs used to be called Black Widow???


Not heard that but interesting if it is....

Euroboy - Im just trying to save my backside from al the scar tissue thats building up over the past 5 years:tongue:, thought my delts could help out a bit but last time the BW stuff killed me...


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

raf3070 said:


> Not heard that but interesting if it is....
> 
> *Euroboy *- Im just trying to save my *backside* from all the scar tissue thats building up over the past 5 years:tongue:, thought my delts could help out a bit but last time the BW stuff killed me...


As I said mate.. im know expert ! Surely scar tissue wll be less sensitive then jabbing a delt ??... Thats a question not a sarcie comment !!! Quads ?


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jabbing my delts painless, its just the sore ache from the compound the next day, the glutes are just getting a bit harder to break the skin, ill manage tho...


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> Its fine mate.


LOL U SED THE SAME ON THIS THREAD


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> LOL U SED THE SAME ON THIS THREAD


U = You

SED = Said

Simples


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and i said *"i've heard from a good friend it's good i'll be getting some soon"* and i got some and i still say it's good


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

As I said have been using it and had bad pain but I put in 0.5ml in each butt cheek last night and will do the same tonight so will get my 2ml a week and have no pain.

Someone told me its becauuse they take out some of the anesthetic out so they can fit more compound per ml in. So less in your jab but do it more often and you get no pain then.

Dont think its used to be called Black widow Lixus is Austrian.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've heard this aswell,the orignal black widow guys started this lab,made in Austria I'd take with a pinch of salt since black widow was ment to be a Spanish lab


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

raf3070 said:


> Ive just aquired some Lixus T400, apparntly the PIP is quite bad with this gear, shame because I was hoping to use my delts this time..
> 
> Ye the PIP is quite bad , put 1ml in my quad yesterday and it's a bit painful today. I'm glad I decided not to shoot the 2ml a wk in 1 shot (ouch!)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Just started this yesterday,stuck a ml in long head of each tricep,PIP isnt bad at all have had far worse


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i put 1ml in my quad monday and i had no pip.. but it was mixed with pro chem gear aswell so maybe that helped


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> I've heard this aswell,the orignal black widow guys started this lab,made in Austria I'd take with a pinch of salt since black widow was ment to be a Spanish lab


they also had a website ( dont no if its still u p and running) but it mentioned black window on it


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i had 6 days of puip from it lol in left glute, although i did move the needle a bit too much so could be that, opend up the quads last night wioth prochem tritest and no pip what so ever


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

My training partner is getting really bad pip of this as far as his butt haas lump on it and he is very sore, but Im not that badbit sore for a day or so.

Dont think he will use it again once its gone but I would gladly carry on using it.

Havent seen any gains yet as only been using it 3 weeks.


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well im not starting till a week on Sunday, but no doubt ill try it in the delts, ill report back here on if its painful or not...I never get pain from any compound in the glutes, BW, Paki Sust are all fine for me, but the BW was painful in the delts....


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

My training partner has now had enough and said he wil be changing from this test as he has a lot of pain and lump in glute but only ever on right side. I have a small amount of pain no lump and can put up with it.

So he is now looking for a good test that might be less painful think he might go either

Mazatek testoviron 400 or

Bio gen testoviron 400 or

Pro chem tri-test.

Hoping that these might be less painful.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

pc tt 400 is painless

heard mazatek is painless now and so is biogen


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heard the pip was quite bad on the Lixus,so I've mixed 5ml of lixus t400 with 5 ml Sciroxx test enan 250.

Using 1.75ml a week of the mix.

Pip is fine this way 

Not tried it on it's own


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I mixed my deca with my lixus test 400 in the barrels and is loads better too.


----------



## shaunr21 (Mar 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> Heard the pip was quite bad on the Lixus,so I've mixed 5ml of lixus t400 with 5 ml Sciroxx test enan 250.
> 
> Using 1.75ml a week of the mix.
> 
> ...


mine is hurting cant sit down proply or put any pressure on injection site hurtttsss!

but its my first injection of cycle

will pip get better over time?


----------



## beilinsohn831 (May 6, 2010)

raf3070 said:


> Ive just aquired some Lixus T400, apparntly the PIP is quite bad with this gear, shame because I was hoping to use my delts this time..


----------



## rhyno (Jun 13, 2010)

just started lixus 400 jabbed my quad about a week ago now can hardly walk is this normal ?? now jabbed glute 3 days ago it was sore but easing off now


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

It can make you sore mate some people worse than others if your using deca with it try mixing it in barrels sometimes helps


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Im on Lixus-T400 3 weeks now but mix it with Tren E, no pain at all.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry for hijacking the thread but I need some advice on this stuff.

I am doing 4iu HGH ed and 1ml of Lixus test 400 ew, however, the pip on the Lixus is crazy and I got a big lump, its gone now but it wasn't pleasant.

What can I mix the test with to help stop the pip and also complement the HGH?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jackrmee said:
 

> Sorry for hijacking the thread but I need some advice on this stuff.
> 
> I am doing 4iu HGH ed and 1ml of Lixus test 400 ew, however, the pip on the Lixus is crazy and I got a big lump, its gone now but it wasn't pleasant.
> 
> What can I mix the test with to help stop the pip and also complement the HGH?


I mix my lixus t400 with deca at the moment with hardly any pip but you can dilute it with EO oil to reduce pip without adding any further meds:thumbup1:


----------



## sampeett (Jul 31, 2010)

i have just got some of this stuff can some one please tell me how to inject the right way im worried about putting it in to far also what does pip mean?

cheers


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

sampeett said:


> i have just got some of this stuff can some one please tell me how to inject the right way im worried about putting it in to far also what does pip mean?
> 
> cheers


Post Injection Pain = PIP

It may be wise to start your own thread buddy !


----------



## sampeett (Jul 31, 2010)

ok bud soz. how do i start my own thread cheers


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

been using it mixing it with deca.. no pip so far


----------



## sampeett (Jul 31, 2010)

just did my first shot of lixus test 400 i had no pip hope all goes well from now


----------



## stevie mc (May 27, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> just got hold of some of this a few of the lads in the gym have tried it and say its good stuff just wondering if anyone here has tried it and how do they rate it!


alrite si, its good stuff mate been on it now for few week with good gains


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

sampeett said:


> just did my first shot of lixus test 400 i had no pip hope all goes well from now


is this your first injectable cycle mate ??

you prob wont notice much pip untill the next day, even the next couple of days as far as i know anyway but but others may say differently


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

sampeett said:


> just did my first shot of lixus test 400 i had no pip hope all goes well from now


hehe, i used to feel happy after i inject sust, thought 'hm, i don't get pip'

36 hours later, gosh....


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm just getting a dull ache, no pip. 3rd shot due in about 15mins.


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

let us know how that cycle goes Freeline.

ill keep you up to date on my Lixus test and deca.. 5th week shot tomorrow. 500test 400 deca

Almost wish i tried that T400.

how are you guys dosing that?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

im on this stuff atm and feel on top of the world. the pip sometimes is horrible but I think Im getting used to it


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> im on this stuff atm and feel on top of the world. the pip sometimes is horrible but I think Im getting used to it


How are you dosing?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im doing 400 mg x2 a week, at the start of the course I had the "brilliant" idea to pin 200mg x4 a week in an attempt to sort the pip out which seemed to work at first but in the second week got unbearable so went back to the original dosing and timing


----------

